# Google- New Phase 3 Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Clinical Trial Now Enrolling at ... - openPR (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

openPR (press release)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New Phase 3 Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Clinical Trial Now Enrolling at ...*
*openPR (press release)*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) is a functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorder that is characterized by symptoms of abdominal discomfort or pain associated with altered bowel habits (Drossman, 2006). The 4 main forms of *IBS* are characterized by bowel *...*
Coconut can defeat debilitating diarrhea<nobr>The Bryan Times (subscription)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

